# TiBu and BusyBox Denied su access.



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Problem started when I tired running TiBu and superuser access was denied, pressed "problems" button, but that really offered not help...I have no idea why TiBu is being denied su access; busybox is installed and other apps requiring root are running just fine. I tried reinstalling busybox and su is denied as well. Opened su app and neither TiBu or busybox are on the list of apps...

I also did the normal uninstall and reinstall of TiBu...no luck

Any help would be much appreciated. I have checked forums and all that jazz and it's just not working.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Try wiping data.and cache.... for su

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response..but clearing data and cache didn't work...


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Nevermind. Didn't read all of it. My bad.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

"JacksWastedTime said:


> Nevermind. Didn't read all of it. My bad.


No worries...an install of su 3.0 beta on the advice of a user from another thread got it working...thanks for all the help.


----------

